# Golden River Sale & Swap 8/26-8/28. Demo Boats Must Go - List Included!



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

BIG NEWS: 2010/2011 GRS DEMO's AND DISCONTINUED MODELS WILL BE SOLD DURING OUR SWAP ONLY...SOME UP TO 50% OFF!





Also, call or send us a list of your inventory and advertise it for you.​ 
(303) 215-9386
[email protected]​


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Here is a partial list of boats for sale so far. *Please call the shop for more updates and prices if not listed: *


*Swap Boats (So Far) Include:*
-2011 Jackson Rockstar / Medium / Blue and White / Elite / $700.00
-2011 Jackson Rockstar / Large / Yellow / Elite / $750.00
-2011 Jackson Villian / Yellow / Elite / $700.00
-2011 Jackson Villian S / Red & Yellow / Elite / $700.00
-2009 Dagger Mamba / 8.5 / Dark Blue / $600.00


*Lots of Demo, Scratch/Dent and New Boats On Sale. Prices start as low as $400.00...too many prices and colors to list! While they last – boats will include: *


*2011 and 2010 *
*Wavesport *
-Fuse / 35's, 48's, 56's and 64's 
-Diesel / 60's, 70's and 80's
-Project X / 48's and 64's 
-Habitat / 74's and 80's


*2011, 2010 and 2009 *
*Pyranha*
-Varun / S, M and L
-Ammo / S, M and L
-Z One / S, M and L
-Karnali / M and L
-Everest / One Size
-Molan / S, M and L
-Rebel / One Size
-Rev / S
-Burn / S, M and L
-Flex / 11.1


*2009 *
*Feel Free* 
-Move / 8.8 
-Moken /12
-Corona / 13.3 ​


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

-2006 Jackson AllStar / Green / Happy Feet & Seat / New Backband, Hip-pads and Level 6 Skirt / $450.00


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

-2009 Liquid Logic Jefe Chico / $500.00


----------



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

are all the burn boats that are listed new boats that are just on sale or are they swap boats as well?


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

-Dagger Redline / 2000 / Blue Black / $175.00
-Wavesport Big / EZ / 2004 / Blue / $350.00
-Wavesport X / Red Purple / 1999 / $175.00
-Dagger Kingpin 6.2 / Orange / 2004 / $300.00
-Wavesport EZ / Yellow / 2004 $350.00
-Jackson Fun 1 ½ / Blue / 2004 $500.00
-Jackson Fun / Green / 2006 / $400.00
-Wavesport Fuse 56 / 2008 / Blue / $550.00


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

We also got a few Fluid Spices in tonight (one yellow / one purple) but I did not notice what year, size or prices. We will more-than-likely have more drop-off on Friday too so please call for more info on ALL boats at (303) 215-9386.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Please call the shop for any additions on Friday and throughout the wknd. (303) 215-9386.


----------

